# Need double chaise lounge plans



## okwoodshop (Sep 15, 2009)

Where can I get some plans for a double chaise lounge? Nothing fancy.


----------



## swirt (Apr 6, 2010)

No plans, but here is a model that might help,


----------



## dennis353 (Dec 7, 2007)

I have a single one why not make two and join then together?


----------



## okwoodshop (Sep 15, 2009)

just really need to see how the adjustment mechanism works. Thanks


----------

